# Yellow/Orange-a Gold Crocus in bright light = clipping in  yellow



## Rose Weir (Mar 19, 2012)

Whether backlit or light on these deep gold crocus (hue = yellow or orange) the clipping triangle constantly displays-Hovering with the Alt key pushed down displays a full yellow shape of the crocus blooms.
Earlier in the beta time frame I noticed that orange was troublesome (a pile of wet pumpkins) but I didn' t dwell on that as an 'issue'. Now I'm beginning to wonder if there is a limit to the basic sliders with a tone range in the yellow/orange particularly in high light.
I took a selection of shots at various aperture settings (backlit and light on the subject) just to test and it didn't matter; the develop results were the same. Eventually I just used the point curve on one without using the basic sliders and actually had better success.
Needless to say the auto tone is a complete disaster.

At the moment the monitor is calibrated to be at 100 with the xrite colormunki and the printer is calibrated. The soft proof display is no great shakes whatever profile I select. I didn't attempt to print for I wasn't sure I had developed properly.
Hmmm... the only thing I didn't try was putting the image back to the 2010 version.

I was a happy camper with Lr4 until I hit spring flowers in orange and yellow 
Rose


----------



## Rose Weir (Mar 20, 2012)

To illustrate my 'rant' I took a screenshot of the clipping mask when the Windows ALT key is pressed and hover over the black clipping triangle(blue in colour).
After some experimenting I could get rid of this mask by applying a local brush +Exposure, -Shadows,-Saturation. The blue clipping triangle left the histogram.
Just moving the black slider to the right did not influence.


----------



## Jimmsp (Mar 20, 2012)

Rose Weir said:


> To illustrate my 'rant' I took a screenshot of the clipping mask when the Windows ALT key is pressed and hover over the black clipping triangle(blue in colour).
> ...


When I do this, I see nothing like you see. I only see a few blue highlights in the black regions of the photo with the black slider set to 0. 
I don't understand what the yellow mask indicates; I don't see it.
BTW, my auto tone does a lousy job.

When I look at the same photo in CO, I see a few clipped highlights on the tips of some of the flowers. Everything else looks fine.


----------



## Jimmsp (Mar 20, 2012)

Here is my screen shot with minor adjustments.


or http://www.pbase.com/jimmsp/image/142185717

Jim


----------



## Rose Weir (Mar 20, 2012)

I duplicated your settings on a virtual copy, reset....and the only way I can get a white mask with minimal colour showing is by putting a desaturation amount (-5)in the global slider. Since its only one colour range this could be a simple workaround rather than the local brush routine. With this desaturate adjustment the soft proofing displays with no out of gamut warning overlay.
So I am on a 27 inch monitor calibrated with Xrite colormunki which has been done weekly because I just got it so there have been 3 calibrations. I tried environment aware but it seemed too dark so I have moved to a designated setting of 100 which seems to be fairly close.
I mention this because your histogram has a purple tone at the black end of the histogram on my monitor rather than the blue tone
For me it isn't just this one image. I have accumulated many of this crocus with various aperture settings and lighting....ALL produce the 'color mask' and all are out of gamut in the soft proof UNLESS I do the desaturate about -5.
Perhaps my calibration isn't correct or the monitor has an issue with yellow/orange since when you click on ALT + hover over the triangle you don't get this. In my other post 'Beat' wrote that he sees what I see. I have no idea but I'm inclined to think its a colour range issue. The exported jpgs from the first images were not very good. I have to see how this desaturated one goes.


----------

